# Vintage Berkel slicer model GA restoration



## Dabutcher (Jun 27, 2022)

Hi guys , just wanted to post some pics of a vintage berkel slicer I picked up for 20 dollars . I wished I would have taken some befor pics . When I got it , it was a rust bucket and all the moving parts were froze up . I used a white epoxy finish . Is not perfect but its a far cry from what it was before .


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 27, 2022)

Sorry guys some multible pics . Must have pushed a wrong button


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks great! Love old machines! Have an old meat saw in the shop I need to start work on...it was given to me.

You mentioned in another thread about being a former meat manager in Iowa...where was that at?

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 27, 2022)

Nice machine. Really like the Berkles. Sure wish I could find an old on with a flywheel To restore.


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great! Love old machines! Have an old meat saw in the shop I need to start work on...it was given to me.
> 
> You mentioned in another thread about being a former meat manager in Iowa...where was that at?
> 
> Ryan


I was with hyvee in the desmoines area for a few years . My brother in law owned a locker plant in carlisle . I worked there through high school until he sold it then went with hyvee . Good company , Im from minnesota and moved back and retired a meat cutter here in the twin cities


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 27, 2022)

That would be fun . I think Im going to try and sell this one . Its really heavy . It was so cheap though I couldnt pass it up .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 27, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> That would be fun . I think Im going to try and sell this one . Its really heavy . It was so cheap though I couldnt pass it up .


You should feel guilty! Hope you didn't hurt your shoulder trying to get that $20 out of your wallet!  And you're right...they are heavy.

Ryan


----------

